# JFrame,JLabel,MouseListener



## Gast2 (27. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich in meiner JFrame in der Titelleiste auf ein Wort klicke wird keine MouseEvent ausgelöst warum??


```
package test;

import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;



public class test extends JFrame implements MouseListener
{
	private static final JLabel name=new JLabel("test");
	public test()
	{
	super.setTitle(name.getText());
	name.addMouseListener(this);
	setSize(200,200);
	setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mouseExited(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mousePressed(MouseEvent me) {
		if(me.getSource()==name)
		{
			System.out.println(name.getText());
		}
		
	}

	public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}
	
	public static void main( String args[]) 
	{
		new test();
	}

}
```


----------



## mikachu (27. Aug 2007)

weil in der titelleiste kein jlabel, sondern nur der inhalt des labels steht...

aber google, mein alter freund und kumpane, hat mir folgendes verraten:
google.showRequest();


----------



## Gast2 (27. Aug 2007)

wie ich dem text entnehme gibt es keinen Listener für die Titelbar


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2007)

Nein, weil es beim System look'n'feel eine native Resource ist.


----------



## Gast2 (27. Aug 2007)

und wenn ich der Titelbar eine componente zuweise (JLabel) und der einen Listener zuweise???Ist das möglich???

Edit: Was ist eine native resource???


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2007)

Nein, das ist nicht möglich, da es eine native Resource ist. D.h., das Betriebsystem zeichnet die Titlebar nicht nur, sondern verwaltet auch deren Funktionalität. Die Devise heißt ganz oder gar nicht, du musst sie also komplett selbst zeichnen, oder lässt ganz die Finger davon.
Wozu brauchst du das Event?


----------



## Gast2 (27. Aug 2007)

ach ich wollte wenn man auf ein wort in der titelleiste klickt ein browser geöffnet wird , aber muss nicht unbedingt sein...


----------

